# nas pier open to puplic.



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

in responce to cornbresds thread.i think everyone has a point.i think it should opened to public on a trial bases.see how it goes.not every one that has not had the privledge to serve our country is bad.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

It's not that you're bad, it's just that there are issues with public safety, and physical security that the commander sees as outweighing the benefits of public fishing privladges. It is after all a military installation and that is very close to where they accept naval ships.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The Risk far out runs anything positive I would think.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Realtor said:


> The Risk far out runs anything positive I would think.


Agreed. On another note, I've always wanted to fish there!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Realtor said:


> The Risk far out runs anything positive I would think.


+1. Think it should be left to the people who served and/or has legit business on base. Too big of a risk.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The problem is already there. There is alot of leeway with the activities that are in place, "and make money" to cut out all the traffic. Just a part of the whole problem. My .02. Skip

Edit to add: Has little to do actually about fishing.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

lastcast said:


> The problem is already there. There is alot of leeway with the activities that are in place, "and make money" to cut out all the traffic. Just a part of the whole problem. My .02. Skip
> 
> Edit to add: Has little to do actually about fishing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Im not catching what you're sayin here???


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Shoot if they open the base up for fishing, i can launch my yak in the pass! It will never happen!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

You can launch your kayak in the pass, at Pickens. Just have to lift your beast of a boat over the seawall....


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )



PBTH said:


> You can launch your kayak in the pass, at Pickens. Just have to lift your beast of a boat over the seawall....


And i have drive all the way over there from perdido key and pay the toll and the park pass lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone )
> 
> Shoot if they open the base up for fishing, i can launch my yak in the pass! It will never happen!


Hmmmm I've never thaught of that ... I'll have to launch there sometime. To bad I wouldn't know where to fish LOL such a newb


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

As much as I would like to see it opened - this should be reserved for the guys that deserve it. No public access should be allowed. Thanks to all the guys that serve an help protect the rest of us.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> in responce to cornbresds thread.i think everyone has a point.i think it should opened to public on a trial bases.see how it goes.not every one that has not had the privledge to serve our country is bad.


dont fix broken things!! leave it closed to the public...hell if they open it up to the public might as well start giving flying lessons to the public, maybe even give sight seeing trips on CG boats to tourists...might wanna shut my mouth now before the great idea fairies visit the powers that be in there sleep


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

My dad has some great fish stories from the NAS pier. He was a military brat and grew up fishing that pier. One of his most memorable was hooking a Tarpon, that he estimates over hundred pounds, on a Mitchell 300. He said it took three big jumps and spooled him.


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

I see no problem with it being open to the public on a trial basis. The general public can go and watch the blues practice anytime, go to the museum, go to the light house, ect. Just because some of us don't "serve" our county makes us not worthy of fishing there? Give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

bwildcat said:


> I see no problem with it being open to the public on a trial basis. The general public can go and watch the blues practice anytime, go to the museum, go to the light house, ect. Just because some of us don't "serve" our county makes us not worthy of fishing there? Give it a try and see how it goes.


You remind me of the people that bitch cause I get money from the gov. For school, they call it "free" money. They bitch because I get 10% off some places or because I can get loans when they can't. Well all you got to do is go sign up, the Marine Corps is waiting come get all the free money you can handle, and fish till your little heart is content on all of our opulent living facilities. I've been doing it since I was 17 its all the free money and vacations you could want trust me  . They'll even throw in a custom tailored business suit and start you off on a three month island vacation in beautiful South Carolina, fun in the sun for sure, sooo come on in the free benifits are awesome.........do you people ever stop to think it's not about what You Don't get, but what they let US have as a small token of appreciation?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

And thank you to all who stand up for the guys that serve, Pensacola is actually an awesome place to be stationed


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

bwildcat said:


> I see no problem with it being open to the public on a trial basis. The general public can go and watch the blues practice anytime, go to the museum, go to the light house, ect. Just because some of us don't "serve" our county makes us not worthy of fishing there? Give it a try and see how it goes.


So basically what your saying is, since the general public can go to the museum, everybody should also have full access to everything. You want to go to the base gym too? How bout the commisary, exchange, bowling alley? Hell open everything to the public. Come on man. I know, it's not like non military people are all criminals or anything like that, but people who serve have the right to their military privledges. There are signs posted that say non authorized personnel are not aloud past this point. Keep it to military only.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

keperry1182 said:


> lastcast said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is already there. There is alot of leeway with the activities that are in place, "and make money" to cut out all the traffic. Just a part of the whole problem. My .02. Skip
> ...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't see how military guys are soooo much more deserving than we civilians. I hear all this about serving our country, yet the general public ain't good enough to fish off your goddamn pier...whatever. Not that I want to fish there. I just hate the general opinion you military guys have of we poor helpless souls for whom you have sacrificed so much. Show of hands, how many of you are enlisted to "protect our freedoms" and how many of you are in it for college money, early retirement, or simply ran out of options in civilian life.

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the military. I just think you're a bunch of assholes...with all due respect.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That's Mr Asshole to you, peanut dick.....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry sir! Lol


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I don't see how military guys are soooo much more deserving than we civilians. I hear all this about serving our country, yet the general public ain't good enough to fish off your goddamn pier...whatever. Not that I want to fish there. I just hate the general opinion you military guys have of we poor helpless souls for whom you have sacrificed so much. Show of hands, how many of you are enlisted to "protect our freedoms" and how many of you are in it for college money, early retirement, or simply ran out of options in civilian life.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the military. I just think you're a bunch of assholes...with all due respect.


Just had to save that jewel. 

Fuckwad. 

Oh... and your welcome.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I don't see how military guys are soooo much more deserving than we civilians. I hear all this about serving our country, yet the general public ain't good enough to fish off your goddamn pier...whatever. Not that I want to fish there. I just hate the general opinion you military guys have of we poor helpless souls for whom you have sacrificed so much. Show of hands, how many of you are enlisted to "protect our freedoms" and how many of you are in it for college money, early retirement, or simply ran out of options in civilian life.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the military. I just think you're a bunch of assholes...with all due respect.



You sir are the biggest peice of shit i have ever ran across!!! last i checked there were thousands of young men and women who have died for your dumbass to spew off the most ignorant shit ever spoken!!! Why dont you go up to a combat veteran who has lost limbs, personal friends, and a normal way of life for the rest of his life and tell him they are they did it for the "college money" I know i for one didnt enlist for the college money...oh and guess what dumbass they are about to cut that out so try again...i dont ever threaten anyone but if i ever met you sir i promise i will punch you in the damn mouth and dare you to take about my brothers in arms again!!!!!!!


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> You sir are the biggest peice of shit i have ever ran across!!! last i checked there were thousands of young men and women who have died for your dumbass to spew off the most ignorant shit ever spoken!!! Why dont you go up to a combat veteran who has lost limbs, personal friends, and a normal way of life for the rest of his life and tell him they are they did it for the "college money" I know i for one didnt enlist for the college money...oh and guess what dumbass they are about to cut that out so try again...i dont ever threaten anyone but if i ever met you sir i promise i will punch you in the damn mouth and dare you to take about my brothers in arms again!!!!!!!


If you would like company please call me. I would gladly assist in disciplining this child. What a Diq.


----------



## OandCsDad (Sep 15, 2011)

Just when I was starting to wonder what happened to the Occupy crowd, it hit me. They've moved to PFF. Classic case of people not getting their "fair share". When did common sense become a thing of the past?!? It is, after all, on a military installation. 

fisheye48, not sure if you were looking for any, but you've got at least one new fan.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I re-read my post. Sounded worse than I meant it. I wasn't calling out the whole military. I do appreciate you guys. I'm just sayin, I doubt 100% of you guys signed up for all the right reasons (and I'd bet you agree with me). For those of you who did, you have my utmost respect. As for the "assholes" thing, it was just a joke. Take it with a grain of salt. Thank you guys.

For the record, after having thought it over, if I were in your boots, I wouldn't want to share my base with all of us either. Fuckwad out.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I re-read my post. Sounded worse than I meant it. I wasn't calling out the whole military. I do appreciate you guys. I'm just sayin, I doubt 100% of you guys signed up for all the right reasons (and I'd bet you agree with me). For those of you who did, you have my utmost respect. As for the "assholes" thing, it was just a joke. Take it with a grain of salt. Thank you guys.
> 
> For the record, after having thought it over, if I were in your boots, I wouldn't want to share my base with all of us either. Fuckwad out.


Save your false half hearted apology. It just seems like you have gone into damage control now.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I really am sorry for things I said. I let my ignorance get ahead of me while typing my original post. You guys have every right to beat my ass. I am a dick, and I promise I will think before I type from now on. Again, I apologize.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> dont fix broken things!! leave it closed to the public...hell if they open it up to the public might as well start giving flying lessons to the public, maybe even give sight seeing trips on CG boats to tourists...might wanna shut my mouth now before the great idea fairies visit the powers that be in there sleep


When I was a kid civilians where aloud to fish out there. I don't know about the pier, but I spent many days on the sea wall flounder fishing.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Dear yakavelli
Go fuck yourself...that is all.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow did this thread end up taking a nosedive :001_huh:
I never have been military but feel like it should be left to those who serve. Considering safety reasons I don't agree with how the public is already able to access the base. It's just seems to me like an open invitation for possible trouble. Besides, we have plenty of fishing options available to the public.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Smarty said:


> Wow did this thread end up taking a nosedive :001_huh:
> I never have been military but feel like it should be left to those who serve. Considering safety reasons I don't agree with how the public is already able to access the base. It's just seems to me like an open invitation for possible trouble. Besides, we have plenty of fishing options available to the public.


Has a civilian ever attacked a millitary instilation on us soil before? The fort hood shooter was in the military.

Maybe we should shut the pass and the southern end of the bay down to non military vessels too. Can't be too safe because it's been attacked so many times in the past!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

It's not about you!!!!!!!! The commander of this installation, and for that matter the military isn't worried about an American civilian under normal circumstances causing any kind of trouble with the base. It is a matter of due diligence, you can not allow unrestricted access to all areas of the base, even though it's not hard to just walk on this one because of the attractions. This base has an unprecedented amount of civilian traffic and access, you wouldn't get through the front gate of Camp Lejeune without an escort. I think that the military is bending over backwards here in order to allow civilians to come on base and enjoy the things that are here. You cannot have access to all areas of the base because it is a MILITARY base. If you want to fish there you should have joined the damn military and stuck it out like we did, that doesn't make us better it just means we're going to get the benifits of serving. I have learned everything I know about saltwater fishing from the people on this forum, and I'm thankful for the advice and direction, but if you can't see how unrestricted access to a military installations port of call is a bad idea, then you are a dumbass.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Rules for engagement; When passionate about a topic and not giving reasons for the other side to view your thoughts, using terms of endearment like" then you are a dumbass or asshole", just helps me to confirm what I've already thought, just by listening!


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

NAS Pensacola has a pier?


----------



## xrayfixer (Feb 18, 2009)

It does erk me that I served and cant launch at the marina, but civilian employees on nas can. That just sux!


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I just don't see the NAS pier or Port Ops facilities, looking like the 3 Mile Bridge Fishing Pier........wont happen

Rock on

Billd


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I don't see how military guys are soooo much more deserving than we civilians. I hear all this about serving our country, yet the general public ain't good enough to fish off your goddamn pier...whatever. Not that I want to fish there. I just hate the general opinion you military guys have of we poor helpless souls for whom you have sacrificed so much. Show of hands, how many of you are enlisted to "protect our freedoms" and how many of you are in it for college money, early retirement, or simply ran out of options in civilian life.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the military. I just think you're a bunch of assholes...with all due respect.


Let me start by saying it takes a lot to get my blood boiling and you sir have done it. I’ve devoted 28 years to the USMC; I’m a Desert Storm and Iraqi Freedom vet. I’ve missed birthdays, anniversaries, and children’s first steps etc. times that can never be made up and I did this voluntarily as have thousands!! When a citizen such as you makes this kind of a statement I about lose my mind. Our military members do what they do so idiots like you can make that type of a statement without the fear of being drug out of your house in the middle of the night and being beaten to death. I’ve seen things that I’ll never be able to get out of my head would never want anyone to have to see. So excuse me if you can’t fish on the NAS pier. After reading your post my first thought was to beat the ever loving crap out of you with all due respect; however, if it’s that big of a deal for you I’ll escort you to the pier so you can fish and all I ask of you is that you show a little more respect for our service members. Thank you. 
Semper Fi 
Mike


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Rules for engagement; When passionate about a topic and not giving reasons for the other side to view your thoughts, using terms of endearment like" then you are a dumbass or asshole", just helps me to confirm what I've already thought, just by listening!


 I don't insult people freely, because I hate when people do it to me. If you will note I pointed out that if you cannot see the need to restrict access to a military base THEN you are a dumbass, not directed at anyone in particular just a fact the way I see it. I try not to offend, but this is just dumb. The restriction has nothing to do with fishing or with military service it has to do with physical security of a military installation, fishing privilege for military or civilians is a secondary concern at best and the only reason you need is because the CO said so and if that doesn't mean anything to you then that is the very reason it should only be military allowed there. Soooo sorry if anyone got butt hurt about it. and MGunz is right any one of us would escort you out there if you just asked, it's not that big of a deal to us really.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the offer but I don't need an escort. NAS is a little different then some other bases as far as physical security goes. Been there got the t-shirt. I have been on the "Reaction Force" on other bases where the priorities are a "little" tighter. It's up to the CO, his call, his headache.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

lastcast said:


> Thanks for the offer but I don't need an escort. NAS is a little different then some other bases as far as physical security goes. Been there got the t-shirt. I have been on the "Reaction Force" on other bases where the priorities are a "little" tighter. It's up to the CO, his call, his headache.


You are right it is the CO's call and there isn't a damn thing we can say or do about it, I wouldn't care sharing it, hell, I never fish there anymore because I'm on the kayak all the time. It's just not worth the risk no matter how small it might be. It aggrivates me when people like this yakavelli character start talking about things they have no idea about and insulting a way of life that I have fought for, and dedicated my life to. I don't hold myself above anyone, I chose this life and expect no recognition or reward however I also don't expect to be insulted and told that I did something like that for the college money. I spent six months of every year from 2003 to 2009 in Iraq, no amount of money in the world is worth that. The guys that did that did it out of dedication to duty and esprit de corps, love of our brothers and an undying desire to never send them into harms way without going in with them. If people don't get that then so be it, enjoy your first amendment.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

10-4.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

None of this was directed at you personally lastcast, hell I don't even know you. I just got pissed, I usually let things like this go with a shake of the head but this just got to me.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

On a slightly variation of this topic ..How good is the fishing off the NAS pier?? Sounds like I might need to make a trip from Navarre..I do have access due to wife being in reserves( I did 5 yrs in Army).. will gladly pitch in on the beatdown, just let me know what to bring !!! lol:thumbsup: Is it really that good a fishin over there since it's causing some people to bash our military???


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

No problem, nothing taken. I just read both sides and it got out in left field. Not everyone can understand the passion that another one feels, and if they haven't been there they don't know either. See ya out there. Tight Lines.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Crab Man said:


> Has a civilian ever attacked a millitary instilation on us soil before? The fort hood shooter was in the military.
> 
> Maybe we should shut the pass and the southern end of the bay down to non military vessels too. Can't be too safe because it's been attacked so many times in the past!


The Fort Hood shooter is taking a low blow but the screeneing process doesn't catch every member that is mentally unstable. He wasn't the first mentally unstable member of the US military and he won't be the last. Normal people with no family history of mental illness leave the military with mental instability that they didn't come in with as well.

No need to shut down the bay or the pass, there is already a bouy system around the base that restricts unauthorized movement on the water surrounding the base. I am active duty but I am still not allowed because my ID is not enough to be readily identifiable as a member of the military such as watercraft markings are and those are not issued.

I probably should not be saying this but, as disciplined as members of the military are, security still has problems controllling a very few people that are authorized to be here without adding to it.

In closing, I call attention to all civilians reading and posting negatively on this thread. You should not be making enemies of the Military members on this forum, we can still escort you to the various fishing areas on base. The military member then assumes all responsablity for you actions while on base. Any active duty, reserve or retired member is authorized to do this.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Hmmmm I've never thaught of that ... I'll have to launch there sometime. To bad I wouldn't know where to fish LOL such a newb


Ox, I am in no means an expert fisherman but, I do know my way around the pass and can show the spots that other forum members were gracious enough to que us in on. Anytime! (well, except for days when I'm forced to work.)


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

One thing I also left out, We can't just stroll on down to the peir anytime we want and drop a line in either. There are also limited fishing areas that authorized people are allowed to go to as well. Physical security as it has been said several times has a lot to do with it but that isn't all, the CO is also responsible for safety and that is what limits most of the athorized persons to the authorized places and authorized times for that matter. Fishing is not permitted between sundown and sunup on base for anyone (with the exception of the lighted peir, when authorized), if you are out during those times authorized or not you will be asked to leave. This stems from a previous CO that got into some hot water becuse someone who got hurt, at night, fishing that could have just as easily been hurt during the day stayed hurt all night because no one knew he was hurt or or knew he was even there. Do I agree with this rule, No. Do I follow it, now I get to exersize an ammendment I fight for and plead the 5th. BUT, I will have to deal with what ever consequences. (on the bank or afloat I still use an afloat plan and tell somebody where I went.) Call me a hypocrite if you will but I'm not going to sit here and attempt to mediate and the lie to you.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't mind that the pier and fishing are military only. My point is that safety and security are bullshit reasons. The CO is covering his ass incase something happens, but the way things are set up the rules aren't going to stop someone if they are hell bent on causing trouble.

Even with those buoys out there, the ships aren't anymore secure at port. If a terrorist wanted to pull off something like the uss cole they could run right up to a ship before anyone stops them a blow something up. Will it ever happen? I don't think so, but the rules in place wouldn't stop them.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

Crabman you are spot on with that. The security there is a facade, I remeber PTing on base and running into lost lil blue hairs coming or going to the museum in all kinds of off limits places -flashing red lights and off limits signs wont stop anyone intent on instigating some chaos. My take is that it all boils down to money - if all fishing areas were open to all -the added traffic, trash, and patrols arent worth the return. sorry to insult some but most civvies dont obey simple rules or pick up after themselves - not saying all military do just a simple generalization of the populace. The CO has decided by opening the golf course to civvies that the golfing crowd is worth the return and the fishing crowd is not


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Valhalla said:


> Crabman you are spot on with that. The security there is a facade, I remeber PTing on base and running into lost lil blue hairs coming or going to the museum in all kinds of off limits places -flashing red lights and off limits signs wont stop anyone intent on instigating some chaos. My take is that it all boils down to money - if all fishing areas were open to all -the added traffic, trash, and patrols arent worth the return. sorry to insult some but most civvies dont obey simple rules or pick up after themselves - not saying all military do just a simple generalization of the populace. The CO has decided by opening the golf course to civvies that the golfing crowd is worth the return and the fishing crowd is not


Nail on the head.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

It is good to have discussions but i believe this one has got out of hand....bottom line, the pier will not be open to civillian population as per the base CO. he does not need a "Good reason". The CO is the right hand of God in the military and what he says goes. no questions asked.
The negative attitudes against the military...well, I and many others have killed for your right to say what you want, either way i dont care. you always run into people around military bases with attitudes like this because the feel butt hurt that they cant do things around the base, or are tired of a few bad military eggs causing a ruckus around town. But threats need to stop. we are better than that dude. 

now everyone chill out and dont let your emotions get the better of you over something you cant and wont control. It aint happening, period.

TRP


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

At first I was going to dog pile on this one but Crab man a Valhala got it right. But I cannot let it go:


I just spent 444 days "yes 444" overseas. That was my third and hopefully last time doing so. And to read something like this lets me realize that people have a big misunderstanding as to what it means to be in the military. As for the money forget it I would give it all back to have the 986 days back that I have spent in the middle east, that does not include all the other deployments that I have been on while stationed on ships “that would add up to another 1500 or so”. I have missed birthdays, anniversaries, my child being born, the death and burying of three family members, holidays etc… 

19 years and 8 days ago I stood up, raised my right hand and took the oath. I made the decision to do so. And if that gives me the privilege "and yes it is a privilege" to have one or two things, that some may seem as an unfair advantage then so be it. I did not sign up for early retirement as you call it; my body is broke after almost 20 years of doing what I do I would give it back. I did not do it for the money heck I can make a lot more on the outside right now and work half the time that I currently do “read I did not do it for the pay”. I did it because it was just the right thing for me to do at the time. And to sit at my desk at lunch and read garbage like this just makes me wonder if it was all worth it.

You sir, have no clue what it means or have any kind of understanding of what it takes at times to do what we do day in/day out. And as far as us all being as you put it “assholes” you can take your respect or lack thereof, and either sign up and see what it takes to gain the privilege or just keep it to yourself. We who serve and those who have do not want to hear it……… Oh and on a closing note. I see a lot of our military today taking way to much advantage of things like this that are being offered. Is it wrong for them to do so? Maybe, but for you to have made a carpet statement like that it burns me a little thin…..

had to vent a bit sorry guys.....

Big Tess


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if any of you remember but the jetty at the CG station at the East Pass used to be open to all military personnel, was changed to active only in the mid 90s. It's all up to the installation CO. Once something goes into effect, it's tough to rescind the "law".


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Crab Man said:


> Has a civilian ever attacked a millitary instilation on us soil before? The fort hood shooter was in the military.
> 
> Maybe we should shut the pass and the southern end of the bay down to non military vessels too. Can't be too safe because it's been attacked so many times in the past!


I'm not asking for you to agree with my opinion but I do believe our military service men and women should only have access out of safety and appreciation to all that serve our country. 
You know nothing like 9/11 happened before 9/11 either right? The fact is times are changing and not necessarily for the better. No telling how many are already out there on our soil that might intend to do us harm. For that reason I feel bases should be closed to the general public and our borders better protected to help prevent any more from entering the country. Granted the chance of any problem is very slim but why make access to our defenses so easy. I'm sure that in '83 people in Pensacola didn't think a sweet little lady named Judias V. Buenoano could possibly be a threat either. For all that have served our country, Thank you! For all of the people that follow Bin Laden or the next friggin ******* I for one hope you quickly find your 72 virgins and their all dudes waiting to show you a good time. 
With no lube :laughing:


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I don't see how military guys are soooo much more deserving than we civilians. I hear all this about serving our country, yet the general public ain't good enough to fish off your goddamn pier...whatever. Not that I want to fish there. I just hate the general opinion you military guys have of we poor helpless souls for whom you have sacrificed so much. Show of hands, how many of you are enlisted to "protect our freedoms" and how many of you are in it for college money, early retirement, or simply ran out of options in civilian life.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the military. I just think you're a bunch of assholes...with all due respect.[/QUOTE
> 
> Why don't you tell us how you really feel?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I don't see how military guys are soooo much more deserving than we civilians. I hear all this about serving our country, yet the general public ain't good enough to fish off your goddamn pier...whatever. Not that I want to fish there. I just hate the general opinion you military guys have of we poor helpless souls for whom you have sacrificed so much. Show of hands, how many of you are enlisted to "protect our freedoms" and how many of you are in it for college money, early retirement, or simply ran out of options in civilian life.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the military. I just think you're a bunch of assholes...with all due respect.


WOW I just read through this thread and I'm with the rest of the guys...YAKAVELLI.....GO FUCK YOURSELF!! How dare you get on here and run your mouth about the people that cover your ass on a daily basis. People like you burn my ass. This country and your freedom was built off of these "poor helpless souls" as you like to say. I DARE your sorry ass to step up in a group of my friends a run some crap like that. You owe the men and women that has given everything so you can spew this crap the respect of keeping your mouth shut. 

THANK YOU TO ALL THE MEN AN WOMEN THAT SERVE OUR COUNTRY DAY IN AND DAY OUT SO WE CAN ENJOY OUR FREEDOM!


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I fish the NAS pier all the time. If you can get past the guards. Then your good. I think people want to fish more than they want to cause trouble.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

yea Yakavelli. Thats a little extreme. I personally, dont have the brass-ones to go fight towel heads or anybody else for that matter. dont get me wrong, got to do, what you got to do. I would answer @ Uncle Sams call, if need be. But I couldnt go sign up. Im too lazy, fat and flat-footed...lmao. Yakavelli, Im pretty sure you would get your ass kicked for those remarks in person. Dont use Online forums to say what you can say in person. 


I RESPECTFULLY WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT HAS DIED, AND FOUGHT FOR ME AND MY FAMILY!!


----------

